# tel



## vta513

Salut,

(s'il vous plait, excusez le manque des accents)

Un usage de "tel" m'est echappe un peu en lisant cette phrase:

"L'entente se trouvant dans un contrat tel n'est plus illicite."

Est-ce que cet usage de "tel" est correcte?  Je croyais qu'il serait mieux de dire "comme tel".  Si "tel" est correcte, pourrait quelqu'un m'expliquer comment ou donner des autres exemples ou on utiliserait "tel" comme ca?

Merci!


----------



## pyan

Here is a link to the sticky thread which you will find at the top of the forum and which tells you everything you need to write accented or special characters.


----------



## Paf le chien

vta513 said:


> (s'il vous plait, excusez le manque des accents)



No : see message #2 in this forums to learn how to put them.
And French without accents is like banana-split without _Chantilly_: it's_ not_ French. Worse : it's often unreadable...



> "L'entente se trouvant dans un contrat tel n'est plus illicite."


It doesn't mean anything at all.



> Merci!


Welcome 

Could we have the english sentence : maybe it could help...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonsoir

Je dirais que c'est un peu vieillot (dans cet ordre de mots), peut être une tournure juridique.
On pourrait aussi dire "dans un tel contrat", mais je n'ai pas d'exemple tel en tête.


----------



## vta513

Merci pour l'information sur les accents.  J'ai essaye de pousser "ALT + 130" pour mettre un accent sur le "e" mais il n'a pas marche.  Mais, en fait, la phrase que j'ai mise c'est une phrase francaise que j'ai trouve dans une reference francaise sur l'internet, donc je peux vous donner la phrase en anglais mais ceci c'est mon interpretation:

An entente found in a contract "as such" is not forbidden.  

Je voulais savoir si vous croyez que le manque de "comme" avant le "tel" etait une erreur.  Merci encore


----------



## vta513

Mercy PunkyZoe


----------



## vta513

Merci (lol)


----------



## Punky Zoé

vta513 said:


> Merci pour l'information sur les accents.  J'ai essaye de pousser (de taper) "ALT + 130" pour mettre un accent sur le "e" mais il n'a pas marche.  Mais, en fait, la phrase que j'ai mise c'est une phrase francaise que j'ai trouve dans une reference francaise sur l'internet, donc je peux vous donner la phrase en anglais mais ceci c'est mon interpretation:
> 
> An entente found in a contract "as such" is not forbidden.   I think it is 'such a contract' in fact
> 
> Je voulais savoir si vous croyez que le manque de "comme" avant le "tel" etait une erreur.  Merci encore


Je ne sais pas si j'ai été claire mais l'absence de comme est normale.


----------



## Harry Batt

vta      I am a survivor of the Accent skirmish Campaign. The trick is to enable the Num Lock and punch out your numbers there.  Leave it lit. For whatever reason it will not work unless the Num Lock light is lingering. Aliteration will win the day.


----------



## Harry Batt

VTA  I survived the accent campaign. It was a matter of learning ''le piege."  Turn on the Num Lock and leave it on until you leave the forum. Get your numbers from Num Lock and the accent codes ought to work.


----------



## Paf le chien

En tous cas,  chapeau bas à Punky Zoé pour avoir compris la phrase 

Je n'ai, pour ma part, pas encore tout compris


----------



## vta513

Desole, j'ai essaye encore d'utiliser "number lock" et puis taper (merci Punky=) 130 (soit avec les numeros normaux ou les numeros en bleu qui font partie de Number lock) mais ca n'a pas non plus marche.  Merci quand-meme.  Je vous promets que je vais continuer d'essayer.  

PunkyZoe, je voulais etre sure que je vous ai compris...
C'est normale de dire:
"dans un contrat tel" au lieu de "dans un tel contrat" ??

Merci!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Personnellement, je ne le dis pas et on ne l'entend pas dans la conversation courante, mais comme je l'ai dit, je crois que c'est une forme archaïque et utilisée dans le jargon juridique. Ton exemple semble extrait du droit des contrats, n'est-ce pas?
Alors, normal? non, rare? oui, correct? oui. (IMHO)


----------

